# Still able to ice charger?



## Shakey Bob (Sep 17, 2012)

Been out of rc for a while but thinking of getting back in. I have an ice charger from a couple years ago and I charged 1 cell lipos on it. Can I still use for a 65c 2 cell lipo or do I have to buy a new charger too?


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

It'll work fine. Just adjust your settings to match the new 2C pack.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I still have 2 of them and use them almost everyday.


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

You should look into a Common Sense RC balancer as you can plug it in while your ICE is charging and it will keep the cells balanced.


----------

